# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Ναυτικοί Λέβητες

## SOKRATIS1979

ναυτικοι λεβητες ποντοπορων πλοιων
(οποιος θελει ας πει καποια βασικα θεματα operation)
ευχαριστω πολυ καλο βραδυ και χρονια πολλα!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας το πιάσουμε από παλιά. Στο βίντεο παρακάτω βλέπουμε πως σηκώνουμε ατμό με καζάνια Yarrow. Προσέξτε ότι για να καταλλάβουν γιατί χρειάζεται να προθερμαίνεται το πετρέλαιο στο 11ο λεπτό δίνει παράδειγμα την γκαζιέρα που τότε είχαν όλα τα σπίτια για μαγείρεμα αλλά σήμερα ελάχιστοι ξέρουν τι είναι.



Τέτοια καζάνια είχαν τα καναδέζικα λίμπερτι

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

καλημερα κ παλι!!
χρονια πολλα σε ολους κ στις οικογενειες σας!
θελω να ρωτησω σχετικα με τη διαδικασια κτρατησης κ εναρξης λειτουργιας ενος λεβητα! δηλαδη τα σταδια που κανουμε γιανα σταματησουμε ή να κανουμε προαιτοιμασια για την ορθη λειτουργια του(η παροχη υδατος μεχρι που φτανει γιανα ξεκινησουμε την αφη πυρων?, και οι υδροδεικτες ειναι ανοιχτοι?)!!
χιλιαευχαριστω !!

σωκρατης!

----------

